# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Which would you pick?

## ChrisS

I'm ordering 2 new Ts on Friday, but can't decide which 2.
It's between A. versicolor P. murinus
P. irminia or L. parahybana

----------


## ChrisS

Links to pics
http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/A.versicolor1.jpg

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/P.murinus1.jpg

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/irminia2.jpg

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/L.parahybana2.jpg

----------


## DooLittle

Picture #3 for sure.  Toss up between #1 & #2.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

2 and 3. 

I love the color orange so definetly get number 2! Number 2, idk what T that is, is so nice id even consider getting one. I really like that color.  :Smile:

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Go for the suntiger for sure!

I love P. irminia

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

What do you like better? 
Arboreal ?
Fast as lightning?
Heavy webber?
Huge?

----------


## cmack91

P. murinus (my first T, they're awesome) if your comfortable with teleporting orange things, and P. irminia.

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Ugh and I didn't know there was a invert section here :/

----------


## arialmt

P. murinus. Name it Dr. Zaius.

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

P. irminia and A. versicolor! They are gorgeous!  :Very Happy:

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-20-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> What do you like better? 
> Arboreal ?
> Fast as lightning?
> Heavy webber?
> Huge?


I'm really not particular to any one over the other. I like arboreal species, but certainly am not apposed to terrestrial. Heavy webbing is always cool and so are huge Ts but again I could have a tiny T that won't web and be happy.

Mike #2 is an OBT, I'll give you $5 to hold one :p

----------


## Mike41793

Yea ill pass on that. Its pretty to look at though!  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisS

> Yea ill pass on that. Its pretty to look at though!


Darn an I was hoping for some cool bite pics.
In all seriousness though the OBT kind of intimidates me. But I want to keep old world species and I have to start somewhere.

----------


## cmack91

Out of curiosity, what do you have already? The P. irminia would probably be a good "training" T for future old worlds. Fast, defensive, good size, but you get the bonus of weak venom, and the super bonus of no urticating hairs. So its basically OW without the venom.

----------


## 3skulls

Just get all 4

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

If I felt comfortable shipping, I can get OBTs pretty cheap. 
P. irminia is one of my favorites for sure, she is very fast!

My LPs are growing so quick so that adds another cool factor to them. 

I wasn't into OBTs until my T guy had one and I looked them up. The webbing is amazing. That older one I have is set up in a taller arboreal type of cage. She has made a canopy of tunnels. Out of the 7 one has took underground. 

Let us know what you go with!

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> Out of curiosity, what do you have already? The P. irminia would probably be a good "training" T for future old worlds. Fast, defensive, good size, but you get the bonus of weak venom, and the super bonus of no urticating hairs. So its basically OW without the venom.


I only have an A. avicularia right now.

----------


## ChrisS

> Just get all 4



I may end up doing it if can. But since its Christmas time and I gotta think about my kid and a few others too. I can pick up OBTs for a good price at my lps and I may just get one after Christmas if I have the money.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## LotusCorvus

Versicolooooor! Also oh god Orange Ball of Terror XD I can still recognize those on sight and I've gotten awful rusty at IDing Ts (I only ever had a rosie that I had to rehome due to an aggressively arachnophobic roomie, sadly). I've never actually seen an Irminia before, I really love those markings.

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## cmack91

I still say get the P. irminia and P. murinus. Just be ready, the obt's speed is mind-boggling, and it's only gonna get faster  :Rolleyes2:  lol. Good luck with whatever you decide on.

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Yea ill pass on that. Its pretty to look at though!


But... but.. who WOULDN'T wanna hold a fast venomous spider that's nicknamed the "orange bitey thing"?

Personally I'd go lasiodora parahybana bc I really really want one. They're much prettier imo than the Goliath and they're supposed to be friendlier and hardier from what I've read. I mean how cool is a giant freaking tarantula?!
I bought an L. parahybana sling once but it died the next day  :Sad:  I brought it back to the store and they told me every one of theirs they had from that shipment all died too. They refunded me but the poor lil spiderling... he was so cute.

For the second, the irminia because they're just pretty.

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

> But... but.. who WOULDN'T wanna hold a fast venomous spider that's nicknamed the "orange bitey thing"?
> 
> Personally I'd go lasiodora parahybana bc I really really want one. They're much prettier imo than the Goliath and they're supposed to be friendlier and hardier from what I've read. I mean how cool is a giant freaking tarantula?!
> I bought an L. parahybana sling once but it died the next day  I brought it back to the store and they told me every one of theirs they had from that shipment all died too. They refunded me but the poor lil spiderling... he was so cute.
> 
> For the second, the irminia because they're just pretty.


Mike is just a scaredy cat. I'd hold one for $5 (a dead one). 

I still can't make up my mind and the lack of a unanimous decision from everyone here sure doesn't help. I think I'm just gonna get them all. Two now and two after Christmas. Now which 2 will have to wait...

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike is just a scaredy cat. I'd hold one for $5 (a dead one). 
> 
> I still can't make up my mind and the lack of a unanimous decision from everyone here sure doesn't help. I think I'm just gonna get them all. Two now and two after Christmas. Now which 2 will have to wait...


Id hold a dead one for free. Id hold a live one for free too. Im not afraid of them, i just dont like them that much.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Id hold a dead one for free. Id hold a live one for free too. Im not afraid of them, i just dont like them that much.


Uh an OBT is one you maybe *should* be afraid of, they're very aggressive and being an old world, they don't have the urticating hairs so biting is their first line of defense. They have a nasty bite too.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Uh an OBT is one you maybe *should* be afraid of, they're very aggressive and being an old world, they don't have the urticating hairs so biting is their first line of defense. They have a nasty bite too.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Nope.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Nope.


Prove it.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ChrisS

> Prove it.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


X2 I wanna see this!!

----------


## DooLittle

> Prove it.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2



Pics or it didn't happen...:p


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

What did you get?

----------


## Anatopism

P. murinus and  P. irminia    :Smile:

----------


## ChrisS

> What did you get?


I'm ordering on Monday, I had to wait cause a friend is ordering a scorpion and I have to wait for his money. I'm getting A. versicolor, P. murinus, and P. irminia.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-25-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Nice! 
Post pics when you get them

----------


## abrunsen

2 and 3 for sure

----------


## ChrisS

> Nice! 
> Post pics when you get them


I defiantly will.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-25-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

Ts will be here tomorrow!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-28-2012)

----------


## cmack91

Great choices! I have a B. vagans that should be here in the morning, my first brachy, I'm stoked!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-28-2012)

----------


## OsirisRa32

Ok two questions...whats OBT stand for?? and I thought tarantulas were not venomous??

----------


## Mike41793

> Ok two questions...whats OBT stand for?? and I thought tarantulas were not venomous??


Orange Bitey Thing is the nickname. Its real name is like orange babboon tarantula which evolved from its latin name i think. Not positive on that though...

Yes T's are venomous. Thats how they kill their prey.

----------


## OsirisRa32

Does Tarantula venom not affect humans? or are its effects minimal for such large mammals?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChrisS

> Does Tarantula venom not affect humans? or are its effects minimal for such large mammals?


Sure it does. But you are lumping several species together. Pokie venom is much more serious than, say an avic. And that's one of the reasons they are considered an advanced species to keep. Where as most avics are considered beginner species.

----------

